# Vet Box.



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just found this...anyone used them?
Link: http://myvetbox.com/general


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

They seem to be purposely vauge in what is contained, but after looking through although there is a vet, without seeing the pet I doubt he could truely prescibe, I believe you get non perscription chemical based flea and wormers.
A.k.a off the shelf these don't work drugs.

Although anyone recommending Dentastix under the title of health, alone would put me off.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't see any benefit over the healthy pet scheme that most vets offer ( not that I subscribe to those either) which gives flea,worm treatment, vaccinations and nail clipping for £9.99 a month


----------



## Jack VetBox (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys, my name is Jack and I am one of the co-founders of VetBox. 

Firstly thanks so much for taking a look at our website, it's always great to get feedback from pet lovers such as yourselves. I spotted this thread and wanted to let you know a couple of things that I hope will be helpful.

Firstly, we no longer use Pedigree Dentastix for our boxes (or any other Pedigree products for that matter). Unfortunately we haven't yet been able to change the photos on our website, but we now use Logic Orozyme dental chews across the board.

Also, on the whole we provide non-prescription parasite treatments to our subscribers, but they are veterinary strength products provided under inspection from the Veterinary Medicines Board (VMD).

Please let me know if you have any other questions, or if you would like to discuss anything with our head vet, Dr Will. Otherwise I will leave you in peace!

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Dr.Will (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just to follow up on what Jack has said:-

Sorry that the site seemed vague. Its hard for us to be more specific on the homepage because we tailor each box to the individual pet and so the content varies. Our most popular subscriptions, for example, protect against fleas and worms use the active ingredient Imidocloprid, which as you probably know is the same ingredient that kills fleas in the market leader Advocate, the difference being its non-prescription and made by Norbrook pharmaceuticals. For our wormer we use Endogard by Virbac which is the same as the market leader Drontal. VetBox is based in offices above my vet practice in North London and I personally pack every box. The dental chews we use in general are Logic by Ceva but we have a lot of people requesting Dentastix in their monthly delivery so we do use Pedigree products for them. If our subscribers are concerned about Lungworm then we send them a product called Prinovox by Virbac, in these instances we require a written prescription from their vet the same as any other online pharmacy. Our products are never of the 'off the shelf' type, they're either prescription (POM-V) or NFA-VPS which is sometimes called over the counter as only a suitably qualified person can provide them.

The reasons our subsrcibers choose us over a practice payment scheme I believe are: we're cheaper; we're more convenient and we include new, exciting as well as healthy pet products each month which our customers love discovering.

Let me know if you have any other questions. By the way veterinary email support is included in all our subscription plans. If you get a chance please take a look at our new range of health boxes designed in partnership with my friend and animal welfare campaigner Marc Abraham. Each one is designed to help with common conditions affecting dogs in the UK.

Thanks,

Dr Will


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr.Will said:


> VetBox is based in offices above my vet practice in North London


May I ask which Vet practice that is. Thanks


----------



## Dr.Will (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Lisa,

My practice is the Arc Vet Centre in Muswell Hill.

Will


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a quick look and was quite put off that there was no mention of ticks, just fleas and worms. Ticks are the main thing I'm careful to treat for, as there's a lot of Lyme disease in my area.


----------



## Dr.Will (Oct 23, 2015)

Burrowzig said:


> I had a quick look and was quite put off that there was no mention of ticks, just fleas and worms. Ticks are the main thing I'm careful to treat for, as there's a lot of Lyme disease in my area.


Hi Burrowzig,

As I'm sure you know there isn't (unfortunately) any product that protects against every kind of parasite and so owners need to make their choices based on risk analysis for their individual pet. Most products that offer tick protection contain Fipronil (e.g Frontline) which, as you've probably heard, is receiving bad press at the moment due to its anecdotal lack of efficacy. Up until recently we actually did offer protection against ticks in our subscriptions because we used a Fipronil based spot-on, but having spoken to our subscribers we decided that a better flea product that definitely works (we use imidacloprid same as Advocate) was more important to them than protection against ticks, especially as the tick stuff reportedly isn't working all that well.

Other tick products are available but the ones that are any good are prescription only (POM-V). Our advice to VetBox subscribers who want to still have protection against ticks is to buy a tick collar such as Seresto or Scalibor that repel and kill ticks for 8 months and can be used safely alongside all of our subscriptions.

Dr Will


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dr.Will said:


> Hi Burrowzig,
> 
> As I'm sure you know there isn't (unfortunately) any product that protects against every kind of parasite and so owners need to make their choices based on risk analysis for their individual pet. Most products that offer tick protection contain Fipronil (e.g Frontline) which, as you've probably heard, is receiving bad press at the moment due to its anecdotal lack of efficacy. Up until recently we actually did offer protection against ticks in our subscriptions because we used a Fipronil based spot-on, but having spoken to our subscribers we decided that a better flea product that definitely works (we use imidacloprid same as Advocate) was more important to them than protection against ticks, especially as the tick stuff reportedly isn't working all that well.
> 
> ...


I've tried seresto on 3 of my 4 dogs, they was rubbish. I wasn't picking any more ticks off the dog that didn't get one!
So I'm back to Advantix.


----------



## Anna_louise1983 (Oct 31, 2019)

Please steer clear of this company. I have been with them 3 months, this month they sent the wrong sized pet flea treatment (dangerous if it’s the other way around and your pet is 10kg and gets a flea treatment for a 24kg dog, and you don’t check because you put your faith in these “vets”). I emailed to enquire and received no response. Emailed again 2 days later to receive an abrupt email saying “new one in post”...no apology, no explanation, no assistance whatsoever! I responded with an email that said I was shocked that I did not get an apology for the mistake and as such, I would like to cancel...to be met with a “cancel it yourself” response!! Still no apology, just a rude abrupt response!
I will be making sure nobody I know uses this company, it’s an absolute shambles!


----------



## Anna_louise1983 (Oct 31, 2019)

Please steer clear of this company. I have been with them 3 months, this month they sent the wrong sized pet flea treatment (dangerous if it’s the other way around and your pet is 10kg and gets a flea treatment for a 24kg dog, and you don’t check because you put your faith in these “vets”). I emailed to enquire and received no response. Emailed again 2 days later to receive an abrupt email saying “new one in post”...no apology, no explanation, no assistance whatsoever! I responded with an email that said I was shocked that I did not get an apology for the mistake and as such, I would like to cancel...to be met with a “cancel it yourself” response!! Still no apology, just a rude abrupt response! 
I will be making sure nobody I know uses this company, it’s an absolute shambles!


----------

